# generate openVPN profile?



## cbrace (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all,

For extra security, I would like to set up a VPN for my Android devices when connecting via public WiFi networks.

I have installed security/openvpn on my FreeBSD v10 VPS. 

On an Android tablet, I have also installed OpenVPN Connect. To use the this, I need to import a profile, an .opvn file if I understand correctly. 

Can someone point me in the right direction for doing generating a profile for my VPS host?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xtaz (Mar 25, 2014)

The .ovpn profile is simply the client configuration file with a different extension. Have a read of the OpenVPN howto document at http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html. You will have to create a config file for the server and a config file for the client. I personally used easy-rsa to generate client/server certificates and then included these within the .ovpn file using the ca, cert, key, and tls-auth tags so that there's a single config file to load into the phone as seen here in the man page https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/Openvpn23ManPage#lbAV.


----------

